# Bunny Eating shavings



## jessie-lynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and could use some advice. I have a 3 year old rex buck. Lately he's been eating his wood chips. He has tons of things to do in his cage, hanging toys, a ball, a rope toy. Palm fiber to shred. ect. And he has an outdoor run which he goes in a few hours a day. I don't think it's boredom. I feed him purina agribrands pellets, hay(my dad has cattle and grows his own)it's not from a bag and he gets fresh veg everyday and I grow parsley basil and catgrass for him so he gets a little bit of that as well. he also has a mineral block and a salt lick. Does anyone know why he could be eating his wood chips? I've owned rabbits for years my dad has been breeding for over 20 years and we have no idea whats causing this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2013)

Probably not so much eating as a "chewing" behavior. Ours also go after their bedding, but not on a continual basis. They remind me of our children on xmas a few decades back. We'd get them these great and expensive toys and they'd play with the box.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 1, 2013)

No, he actually ingests them.. I've seen it more then once  I gave him a box to play with and he ate that too. like there was half missing and not a single bit of cardboard anywhere. ...


----------



## JBun (Sep 1, 2013)

It could be he senses the need for more fiber in his diet and that's why he's taken to eating the wood chips. Rabbits need a lot of fiber in their diet, for digestive health and for tooth wear. Usually daily hay provides it, but sometimes that isn't enough. If he's molting, he may be needing the extra fiber to move the ingested hair through his GI tract. Or he could be developing sharp points on his molars and that's why he's eating the chips, to try and wear the sharp points down. Daily hay along with rabbit safe branches and chew blocks can help wear down a rabbits teeth so they don't develop sharp points. 

If the wood chips are kiln dried pine shavings, it should be ok for him to be chewing on them. If you are using cedar, they're bad for rabbits and you don't want him eating them, and you should change shavings.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 1, 2013)

JBun said:


> .... Rabbits need a lot of fiber in their diet, for digestive health and for tooth wear. Usually daily hay provides it, but sometimes that isn't enough. If he's molting, he may be needing the extra fiber to move the ingested hair through his GI tract. ....


 



> .... hay(my dad has cattle and grows his own)it's not from a bag and he gets fresh....



Do you have access to Horse hay, rather then hay for cattle? He might be lacking something in his diet that the hay isn't providing like fiber or... Hay grown and used for cattle is pretty lacking sometimes in comparison to that used for horses.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

Could you provide a toy for him like a toilet paper tube? I know when our Lionhead doe, Eevee, started eating her bedding it was because she was bored with her selection of toys, we upgraded her to a woven mat, an oatmeal tube(She loves this toy as she can run through it) a toilet paper tube ball, and papertowel tube that is stuffed with hay hanging from the top of her cage down.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 2, 2013)

JBun said:


> It could be he senses the need for more fiber in his diet and that's why he's taken to eating the wood chips. Rabbits need a lot of fiber in their diet, for digestive health and for tooth wear. Usually daily hay provides it, but sometimes that isn't enough. If he's molting, he may be needing the extra fiber to move the ingested hair through his GI tract. Or he could be developing sharp points on his molars and that's why he's eating the chips, to try and wear the sharp points down. Daily hay along with rabbit safe branches and chew blocks can help wear down a rabbits teeth so they don't develop sharp points.
> 
> If the wood chips are kiln dried pine shavings, it should be ok for him to be chewing on them. If you are using cedar, they're bad for rabbits and you don't want him eating them, and you should change shavings.




He's on aspen shavings and has apple wood to chew and some elk antlers as well. I checked his teeth and they're all fine from what I can tell. He's not shedding. He did a few weeks ago and I brushed everything out. I would never use cedar for anything. Sadly a lot of people in my area do and I've had peopel call because they buy baby rats and a few weeks later have respitory issues even though I tell them not to use cedar.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 2, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> Do you have access to Horse hay, rather then hay for cattle? He might be lacking something in his diet that the hay isn't providing like fiber or... Hay grown and used for cattle is pretty lacking sometimes in comparison to that used for horses.




Because we grow our own hay for our cows and to sell it's just as good as the horse hay around here. It's not dusty or anything hasn't been rained on and is very good hay. I was buying him the timothy and alfalfa from kaytee but I find he likes this better and it's better quality.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 2, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> Could you provide a toy for him like a toilet paper tube? I know when our Lionhead doe, Eevee, started eating her bedding it was because she was bored with her selection of toys, we upgraded her to a woven mat, an oatmeal tube(She loves this toy as she can run through it) a toilet paper tube ball, and papertowel tube that is stuffed with hay hanging from the top of her cage down.




I can't give him cardboard or he'll eat it lol but I'm going to look at some more stuff for him this wheel. He has plastic rings from one of his cage to the next with small toys hanging, this fabric circle with ropes on it. A couple small cat balls without small holes to get teeth in. ahay hopper. Elk antlers and apple wood to chew. and one of those canvas tunnels for cats, and one of these: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...HnxGIxAHby1emH_4UT8RsBew&ust=1378239111846410

and thats just inside his cage, he also has an outdoor run with stuff in it and a "veggie garden" for him . what other toys would you suggest?


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 2, 2013)

just noticed oyu said molars. that could be it. maybe he'll let me look.. NOT. lol It's been going on for about 6 weeks, could it take that long to wear points down?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

jessie-lynn said:


> I can't give him cardboard or he'll eat it lol but I'm going to look at some more stuff for him this wheel. He has plastic rings from one of his cage to the next with small toys hanging, this fabric circle with ropes on it. A couple small cat balls without small holes to get teeth in. ahay hopper. Elk antlers and apple wood to chew. and one of those canvas tunnels for cats, and one of these: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...HnxGIxAHby1emH_4UT8RsBew&ust=1378239111846410
> 
> and thats just inside his cage, he also has an outdoor run with stuff in it and a "veggie garden" for him . what other toys would you suggest?


They love eating cardboard! It is a safe toy that they can chew on and it is very easy to obtain. Cardboard boxes are also really fun for them to play with! 

Because I don't like to clean up a lot of hay I "made" Hay holders by taking empty Kleenex boxes (all plastic removed) and stuffing it with hay It is very similar to a hay rack and the rabbit love it since they can eat the hay out of it (They don't tend to eat the box since it has the dyes on it and because they have tastier cardboard balls they can eat) 

With the toilet paper balls I like to stick a treat in the center of them, like cheerios or a piece of apple or Romaine lettuce, they go nuts for them and by the end of the day the whole ball is gone!

I would try getting him a cardboard box, most rabbits go nuts over them and they loveee eating it! You could make him a cardboard woven mat, my rabbits love that and it takes longer to destroy, it also works as a resting mat since they have wire floors in their cages. 

Wow he has a variety of toys! Thats a lot, lol Most of my toys, with the exception of maybe one or two, are all cardboard and they always chew on them The image didn't come up for me, but thats ok! I'm sure it is an awesome toy!


----------



## JBun (Sep 2, 2013)

Unfortunately with their molars, it takes a vet to get a good look at them, sometimes it even takes sedating. Usually the best indication of a rabbit having tooth problems is the rabbit will stop eating certain foods and may have difficulty chewing. It's difficult to know for sure if sharp points are an issue without a vet check.

Aspen bedding is just fine for rabbits and shouldn't cause any problems for him to be chewing on it. Much better that then a bunch of cardboard. Though some cardboard is usually ok for rabbits, excessive consumption of it has lead to blockage problems for a few.


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 2, 2013)

I was worried about my Nethie eating his shavings in his litterbox when I first got him. How I alleviated this was by putting a thick layer of straw on top. He never reached his shavings. Perhaps doing something like that could help prevent yours from getting to his shavings?


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 3, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> They love eating cardboard! It is a safe toy that they can chew on and it is very easy to obtain. Cardboard boxes are also really fun for them to play with!
> 
> Because I don't like to clean up a lot of hay I "made" Hay holders by taking empty Kleenex boxes (all plastic removed) and stuffing it with hay It is very similar to a hay rack and the rabbit love it since they can eat the hay out of it (They don't tend to eat the box since it has the dyes on it and because they have tastier cardboard balls they can eat)
> 
> ...



He actually eats it though. Like ingests it lol. I don't think that's safe really? And he doesn't get as much interaction right now as I would like.. I have a brand new baby so more cage time sadly  And I thought he was bored so I keep adding things


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 3, 2013)

JBun said:


> Unfortunately with their molars, it takes a vet to get a good look at them, sometimes it even takes sedating. Usually the best indication of a rabbit having tooth problems is the rabbit will stop eating certain foods and may have difficulty chewing. It's difficult to know for sure if sharp points are an issue without a vet check.
> 
> Aspen bedding is just fine for rabbits and shouldn't cause any problems for him to be chewing on it. Much better that then a bunch of cardboard. Though some cardboard is usually ok for rabbits, excessive consumption of it has lead to blockage problems for a few.



Is there a better bedding since he's eating it? And I know lo I was being sarcastic. He hasn't stopped eating anything just started eating new things. 



Bonsai said:


> I was worried about my Nethie eating his shavings in his litterbox when I first got him. How I alleviated this was by putting a thick layer of straw on top. He never reached his shavings. Perhaps doing something like that could help prevent yours from getting to his shavings?



I would try it but he's a huge digger. He moves his shavings around constantly from one side to the other, makes spots to lay and such. I think he would still do it. may be worth trying though


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 3, 2013)

If you're really concerned about him eating the wood chips, and since it sounds like you have access to lots of inexpensive hay, have you considered just using hay for bedding? It's not as absorbent or as good at odor control, but at least he could eat as much as he wants.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 3, 2013)

middlemuse said:


> If you're really concerned about him eating the wood chips, and since it sounds like you have access to lots of inexpensive hay, have you considered just using hay for bedding? It's not as absorbent or as good at odor control, but at least he could eat as much as he wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



I have thought about it but we're in an apartment with a bunny, 8 guinea pigs (2 pairs and a new litter) 8 hamsters and a litter of hamster pups, a spiny mouse a gecko and a snake. And we have a new baby so odor control is pretty important for us. I've been trying to find out if there is a safer bedding for him to eat. I'm kinda concerned about splinters when he eats them or something.. wats the likelihood of that happening?


----------



## ZoeStevens (Sep 3, 2013)

Could you just forgo the bedding altogether? I have an angora so I don't use any bedding (gets caught in his fur) and I don't miss it.

Also, I've seen toys made of hay twisted into various shapes. Those are great because they can go town on them and it's just way.


----------



## JBun (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't know that there would be any thing wrong with him eating the aspen bedding. I give my rabbits apple and willow branches, and they don't just chew on them but actually eat the entire thing when they are the small branches. Larger ones they will strip the bark off and eat it. As far as I know, aspen is considered safe for rabbits as well. I haven't heard of splinters being a problem for rabbits, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 3, 2013)

jessie-lynn said:


> He actually eats it though. Like ingests it lol. I don't think that's safe really? And he doesn't get as much interaction right now as I would like.. I have a brand new baby so more cage time sadly  And I thought he was bored so I keep adding things



Mine actually eat it too, I have one that take cardboard tubes and eats it completely by the next time I go in the barn. I have never had blockage problems as they always have hay available and because they will eventually stop eating it once they have had enough. With all 12 rabbits I have now I have never had a problem with them eating it, like ingesting it. Thats not including the ones I have sold. I've had some eat half an oatmeal box a day and other eat not even a quarter of a toilet paper tube. No matter how much they eat I've never had a problem with blockages.
I know JBun mentioned Blockages but I have never had a problem and I am constantly checking for problems. I guess it depends on your rabbit and how they react to certain things. Mine have grown up on cardboard and even some I've brought into my herd still don't have problems. My one rabbit if not given tons of cardboards toys would have way to long of teeth, its the only way I can keep her teeth short because her hay isn't enough for her teeth


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 3, 2013)

You could try a pelleted litter like Yesterdays News unscented or wood pellets. Both are great at absorbing odor.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 4, 2013)

ZoeStevens said:


> Could you just forgo the bedding altogether? I have an angora so I don't use any bedding (gets caught in his fur) and I don't miss it.
> 
> Also, I've seen toys made of hay twisted into various shapes. Those are great because they can go town on them and it's just way.



I've bought the twisted hay he loves them.. totally forgot about them though I guess I'll buy some more and see if they help. 



JBun said:


> I don't know that there would be any thing wrong with him eating the aspen bedding. I give my rabbits apple and willow branches, and they don't just chew on them but actually eat the entire thing when they are the small branches. Larger ones they will strip the bark off and eat it. As far as I know, aspen is considered safe for rabbits as well. I haven't heard of splinters being a problem for rabbits, but I suppose it's possible.



I guess he does eat his apple wood branches lol. It just seemed weird to me. He doesn;t eat enough to decrease his intake of food so I guess I'll try new toys and stuff and hope it stops. 



RabbitGirl101 said:


> Mine actually eat it too, I have one that take cardboard tubes and eats it completely by the next time I go in the barn. I have never had blockage problems as they always have hay available and because they will eventually stop eating it once they have had enough. With all 12 rabbits I have now I have never had a problem with them eating it, like ingesting it. Thats not including the ones I have sold. I've had some eat half an oatmeal box a day and other eat not even a quarter of a toilet paper tube. No matter how much they eat I've never had a problem with blockages.
> I know JBun mentioned Blockages but I have never had a problem and I am constantly checking for problems. I guess it depends on your rabbit and how they react to certain things. Mine have grown up on cardboard and even some I've brought into my herd still don't have problems. My one rabbit if not given tons of cardboards toys would have way to long of teeth, its the only way I can keep her teeth short because her hay isn't enough for her teeth




I'm guessing cardboard without dyes? no waxy stuff right? I'll keeep giving him his tubes if you have never had problems. I just thought maybe it had glues or something in it. 



Blue eyes said:


> You could try a pelleted litter like Yesterdays News unscented or wood pellets. Both are great at absorbing odor.


I tried a store brand one we have here and he ate it too lol I'll stick to the cheap stuff


----------



## JBun (Sep 4, 2013)

I think some wood is normal in a rabbits diet. It's because they are pets that they usually don't have access to chewing on it unless we give it to them, but in the wild they would be eating it. I think that is why so many of our pet rabbits love cardboard. They may be eating the cardboard if they don't also have wood things to chew on. Though plain cardboard is usually safe and many of us let our rabbits rip up and destroy cardboard toys, it has been known at times to cause digestive problems if too much of it is ingested. In fact there is a thread right now in health and wellness, where someone's rabbit may have developed stasis from eating too much cardboard. I would much rather my rabbit munch on it's aspen bedding then have it eating a bunch of cardboard.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 4, 2013)

I really think that topping the litter with hay will prevent litter chewers from getting to the litter. Then it really wouldn't matter what litter you use.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 4, 2013)

The wood pellets (not shavings) are very economical. One 40lb bag costs $4-$7 (depending on where you live). One bag lasts my 2 rabbits about 2 months.

Mine also eat cardboard all the time (boxes, TP tubes, paper towel tubes) but they also eat tons of hay. Sometimes I'll use a plain paper lunch bag and put hay in there as a toy too. I think the key with cardboard is making sure they also get lots of hay to help pass it through their gut. 

Other chew options are seagrass mats and willow balls or baskets


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 4, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> The wood pellets (not shavings) are very economical. One 40lb bag costs $4-$7 (depending on where you live). One bag lasts my 2 rabbits about 2 months.
> 
> Mine also eat cardboard all the time (boxes, TP tubes, paper towel tubes) but they also eat tons of hay. Sometimes I'll use a plain paper lunch bag and put hay in there as a toy too. I think the key with cardboard is making sure they also get lots of hay to help pass it through their gut.
> 
> Other chew options are seagrass mats and willow balls or baskets



Here a 20 pound bag is like $13.00 I do weekly cleanouts and it lasts a weeks if I'm lucky between him and my 4 guinea pigs(2 cages) I'll give him cardboard and just make sure he's not eating a ton of it. And I'll scatter random hay so when he gets the urge to eat something it's right there. I would top his litter up with hay but he empties it as it is. I'll try it but /i really don't think he'll leave it there


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 4, 2013)

JBun said:


> I think some wood is normal in a rabbits diet. It's because they are pets that they usually don't have access to chewing on it unless we give it to them, but in the wild they would be eating it. I think that is why so many of our pet rabbits love cardboard. They may be eating the cardboard if they don't also have wood things to chew on. Though plain cardboard is usually safe and many of us let our rabbits rip up and destroy cardboard toys, it has been known at times to cause digestive problems if too much of it is ingested. In fact there is a thread right now in health and wellness, where someone's rabbit may have developed stasis from eating too much cardboard. I would much rather my rabbit munch on it's aspen bedding then have it eating a bunch of cardboard.



I guess I never thought about it but in winter they eat wood and bark too. It just worried me lol. I'm going to assume he just needs more fiber and leave him to it.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Sep 4, 2013)

jessie-lynn said:


> Here a 20 pound bag is like $13.00 I do weekly cleanouts and it lasts a weeks if I'm lucky between him and my 4 guinea pigs(2 cages) I'll give him cardboard and just make sure he's not eating a ton of it. And I'll scatter random hay so when he gets the urge to eat something it's right there. I would top his litter up with hay but he empties it as it is. I'll try it but /i really don't think he'll leave it there



You can get pellets at farm supply stores (as stall bedding) or at home improvement stores (as pellet stove fuel). Just make sure it doesn't have cedar!

I have a screen cover for my litterbox and it works great. You can get it at BinkyBunny's online store. I also get a toilet paper roll holder as a hay rack that I clipped right over his litter box. I also do not like putting hay in the box - it gets messy and peed on.


----------



## jessie-lynn (Sep 5, 2013)

ZoeStevens said:


> You can get pellets at farm supply stores (as stall bedding) or at home improvement stores (as pellet stove fuel). Just make sure it doesn't have cedar!
> 
> I have a screen cover for my litterbox and it works great. You can get it at BinkyBunny's online store. I also get a toilet paper roll holder as a hay rack that I clipped right over his litter box. I also do not like putting hay in the box - it gets messy and peed on.



thats where I buy my wood chips. they have pine cedar a mix of pine and cedar, aspen or corn pellets available.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 5, 2013)

JBun said:


> I think some wood is normal in a rabbits diet. It's because they are pets that they usually don't have access to chewing on it unless we give it to them, but in the wild they would be eating it. I think that is why so many of our pet rabbits love cardboard. They may be eating the cardboard if they don't also have wood things to chew on. Though plain cardboard is usually safe and many of us let our rabbits rip up and destroy cardboard toys, it has been known at times to cause digestive problems if too much of it is ingested. In fact there is a thread right now in health and wellness, where someone's rabbit may have developed stasis from eating too much cardboard. I would much rather my rabbit munch on it's aspen bedding then have it eating a bunch of cardboard.



I think we are going to have to agree to disagree. I am a full supporter of cardboard toys. My rabbits absolutely love them! I have fed apple wood before(and still do) but the rabbits only nibble on them and then push them in the corner and thats where the stick stays. They are always playing with the cardboard toys, as they are much more fun for the rabbits and because they can easily chew them and grab onto them. Depending on the rabbit they eat different amounts but all the rabbits play with them. I've been giving them cardboard for years and have never had any ill affects. Like I said it does vary on each rabbit and their digestive system. Some rabbits have weaker systems than others and they are more prone to the GI Stasis. I have had bloat (type of GI Stasis) before in my kits and that was caused by stress during weaning and from nibbling on some grass. Usually young rabbits have weaker systems as do older rabbits. 

I only give them plain cardboard tubes, although some of my older (not over 3) rabbits get oatmeal containers(has dyes on the outside) because they are very hyper in their cage and having the container helps them calm down because they can constantly play with the toys and run through it. I have one the sleeps in her tube and then when she gets bored she will start ripping apart and eating the inside of the container. The only other thing I give them that has dyes is a Kleenex box and only one rabbit has that. He is my special needs rabbit and he has trouble eating hay off the ground and can't figure out a hay rack, so we have it in a Kleenex box so it is easy for him to find it and just dunk his head inside the box to eat it, he nibbles on the box but doesn't really eat it.


----------



## Brenda burciago (Jan 15, 2019)

jessie-lynn said:


> I can't give him cardboard or he'll eat it lol but I'm going to look at some more stuff for him this wheel. He has plastic rings from one of his cage to the next with small toys hanging, this fabric circle with ropes on it. A couple small cat balls without small holes to get teeth in. ahay hopper. Elk antlers and apple wood to chew. and one of those canvas tunnels for cats, and one of these: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=fT8DknjcMJY35M&tbnid=4rUFP9imawxVIM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_condos/catcondo_playland.html&ei=DfEkUo3-O4HF2AWz24HgBw&bvm=bv.51495398,d.aWc&psig=AFQjCNFoPvHnxGIxAHby1emH_4UT8RsBew&ust=1378239111846410
> 
> and thats just inside his cage, he also has an outdoor run with stuff in it and a "veggie garden" for him . what other toys would you suggest?





JBun said:


> I don't know that there would be any thing wrong with him eating the aspen bedding. I give my rabbits apple and willow branches, and they don't just chew on them but actually eat the entire thing when they are the small branches. Larger ones they will strip the bark off and eat it. As far as I know, aspen is considered safe for rabbits as well. I haven't heard of splinters being a problem for rabbits, but I suppose it's possible.


I gave my rabbit pine conre i made sure they had no spray on them i washed them then soaked them in vinager white then rinsed them dried them and gave them to him he plays with them and chews on them he will pick one up with his mouth and show me his toy he is smart


----------

